# Computer does not assign valid IP configuration



## MrFoogie (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello all. Last year I installed Windows 8 on a hand-me-down desktop computer my brother gave me. It previously had Vista on it. The installation went perfectly fine, and I had no issues with any functionality. Then, randomly some months ago my network driver (I believe that was the issue, although I am still unsure) decided to conk out and no longer connect to the internet, via ethernet or not. I just bought an 802.IN USB wireless adaptor, and it isn't working either. The error I get is "Wi-Fi 3" doesn't have a valid IP configuration. 

I've tried fixing this error in many ways, including attempting to set a static IP address, doing the whole netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log, netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log, and etc. The netsh ip reset commands are not working, and give me an "access denied" error. Here is some info from my ipconfig/all settings:

Windows IP Configuration

Host name: Kyle_Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix: 
Node Type: Mixed
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: 802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address: 00-0F-54-12-B9-50
DHCP Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address: fe80::5f7:c8c7:294e:c406%25<Preferred>
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address: 169.254.196.6<Preferred>
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:
DHCPv6 IAID: 419434324
DHCPv6 Client DUID: 00-01-00-01-18-22-08-E1-00-1E-90-01-8A-CB

DNS Servers: 8.8.8.8 [I set this one myself. Normally it was blank I think]
8.8.4.4

NetBIOS over Tcpip: Enabled



Help...?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your IP Config log shows that your *Default Gateway *(your router) is not showing an IP address. So it's not connected to your router. 
Try connecting to your router by Ethernet cable and do another *ipconfig /all* command and copy _all_ of the text and paste it in your next post


----------



## MrFoogie (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, I fixed it. I accessed the router with my laptop, found the IP address, and other settings, and used them to set a static IP address. Internet now works. I don't know why I didn't try that before. My computer however still doesn't seem to want to automatically fetch the IP address itself. I don't know why. I guess that problem still isn't fixed, but at least I have internet.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have assigned a static IP address, then DHCP is not enabled on the Laptop and it will not be able to receive a broadcasted IP address. 
If DHCP is enabled on the router, then it should broadcast an IP address if the laptop is set to *Obtain an IP address Automatically*. Log into the Router setup and make sure *DHCP *is *Enabled. *


----------



## MrFoogie (Sep 30, 2013)

I have DHCP enabled on my router. This problem has persevered months and through many different internet connection points. Before I entered in the static IP address, the settings were set to automatically receive an IP address, but it simply never did.


----------



## DigitalNomad (Sep 14, 2012)

Just to get more information on the issue, what brand/model is your router?


----------



## MrFoogie (Sep 30, 2013)

A 2-wire 2701HG-S Gateway.


----------

